# BBS FI (D) Wheels:



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Has anyone fit these onto the TTRS? This is by far my favorite wheel out there at the moment featuring slender spokes. I would love to see some mounted pics on an RS if anyone has dropped $8,000 o. A set! (Preferably phantom black) 

POST UP WHORES!!!!!!


"Because, race car"


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Nothing.... Nobody has these sexy rollers? 



EDIT: They have no application for any Audi at the moment! What a crock of ****! 

Photoshop request!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

This picture is suitable to use for the photoshop.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

I have seen these in person on a supercharged e90 M3 and the wheels are beautiful in person too.


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

R5T said:


> This picture is suitable to use for the photoshop.


Ha! Those are the wheels Audi sold me with the winter wheel/tire package (18", wonder if those ones are 19"?). Since my car is also black that picture looks much like what sits in my garage at the moment.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Nope, only available in 18".


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

How is anyone going to fit a 20X12 and 19X8 staggered set with a 5X114 bolt pattern on an audi?


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

SKNKWRX said:


> How is anyone going to fit a 20X12 and 19X8 staggered set with a 5X114 bolt pattern on an audi?


They can custom make them, they just don't make them in our standard Audi sizes. Just like any wheel.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Dan.S said:


> They can custom make them, they just don't make them in our standard Audi sizes. Just like any wheel.


My bad I thought you meant a direct swap from a 599. Try these guys out.

http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/...-bbs-fi-wheels-stock-w-new-lower-pricing.html


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

I saw that site when searching for them. Problem is they don't deal from the company, so they can't sell custom sets. You would have to go direct to manufacturer. Pity Audi got snubbed but BMWs got a pickup. All due to the shop over in Japan that probably used their 1N as a template.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice wheels Here ya go not the best photoshop job but ...


----------



## Troglodyte (Dec 15, 2012)

*Alternative to BBS FI*

Pretty close, Modulare B18 1-piece forged. Think they will build any size you want. I may go for a set of these.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Troglodyte said:


> Pretty close, Modulare B18 1-piece forged. Think they will build any size you want. I may go for a set of these.


Nice find!


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Dan,
see - http://www.luxury4play.com/automoti...-carrera-s-21-b18-matte-titanium-brushed.html


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

996cab said:


> Dan,
> see - http://www.luxury4play.com/automoti...-carrera-s-21-b18-matte-titanium-brushed.html




:laugh::thumbup::heart:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

HRE S101's look pretty close.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

Black BeauTTy; said:


> HRE S101's look pretty close.


Agreed that the S101 is a great looking wheel - but 3 piece and mucho dinero (even for HRE).

Anyone know the price and weight of the Modulare B18?


----------



## Troglodyte (Dec 15, 2012)

TT412GO said:


> Agreed that the S101 is a great looking wheel - but 3 piece and mucho dinero (even for HRE).
> 
> Anyone know the price and weight of the Modulare B18?


Not sure price, think they weigh about 22-23 lbs. in 19x9


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Troglodyte said:


> Not sure price, think they weigh about 22-23 lbs. in 19x9


That is heavy... That's why I like forged one piece, so much lighter. As well, they are around $4,000+ a set.


----------



## Troglodyte (Dec 15, 2012)

Dan.S said:


> That is heavy... That's why I like forged one piece, so much lighter. As well, they are around $4,000+ a set.


The B18 is forged one piece.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Troglodyte said:


> The B18 is forged one piece.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


That's not the one were talking about though....


----------



## Troglodyte (Dec 15, 2012)

Anyone know the price and weight of the Modulare B18?[/QUOTE]

Was responding to this question.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Troglodyte said:


> Anyone know the price and weight of the Modulare B18?


Was responding to this question.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD[/QUOTE]

This is gona b hard to find as every effort I have made has had "contact for details" on the wheel specs as each set is custom made to order for all the Modulare wheels.


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

*Volk racing wheels*

Something close to what your looking for.... http://www.rays-msc.com/wheels/index.cgi?d=147


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

A set for sale....http://www.ebay.com/itm/FERRARI-458...Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e75e0ffb7&vxp=mtr

and Here are a few similar, and sort of similar


----------



## 1QWIKWHP (Oct 19, 2012)

Quisp said:


> A set for sale....http://www.ebay.com/itm/FERRARI-458...Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e75e0ffb7&vxp=mtr
> 
> and Here are a few similar, and sort of similar


I just ordered the vorsteiner 110 which look very similar to the BBS and HRE's in matte black 20" for my RS


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Pics requested when mounted!


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Should look great!!


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

just saw that BC Forged has a wheel that is almost identical and they can make them in any color and also have the barrel a different color if you are so inclined. Not famailair with the company but the wheels look nice and go $2000-$4000 a set
http://www.bcec.com.tw/wheel/index.html


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

http://m.flickr.com/photos/-icyj-/8357560994

http://www.flickr.com/photos/-icyj-/8356498061


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Dan, the pictures are not showing.

Also found a nice wheel and they are made to order so they will fit our cars. Morr Alloys.
Had a set on my BMW and they are well made wheels! Good people to do business with also.

this is one of the styles


----------

